

There IS a Single Best Way to Write Software - cplat
http://crossplatform.net/there-is-a-single-best-way-to-write-software/

======
RyanMcGreal
Even if we set aside the fact that this post defines the "best way" as an
empty tautology, it also neglects to acknowledge that the mix of requirements,
challenges and constraints a project will ultimately entail is generally not
quantitatively knowable before the fact.

